# My Loft inside........



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Photos of my loft inside..........


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

more photos.......................


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

More photos.............................


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

More Photo................................


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

More Photos.......................................


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

These are all Homers, The Grey ones have Sion Bloodlines & the White ones have Trenton & Misc. Homer Bloodlines...............


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice loft, and nice birds. I like your nest boxes very good idea.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those babies are precious. They really do deserve a clean nestbox. They'd smell a lot better too.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Night Roost Photo*

Here's a Photo I took tonight, with birds on there pirches...............


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Night shot of aviary door open........*

Night shot of Aviary door open........... Just before I closed it.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*More Photos..............*

More Photos of my Birds.............................


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*More Photos..............*

More Photos........................


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*More Photos..............*

Last Photo here...................................................The Grey Homer is my Sion Bloodline Bird, a very strong Bird, always the leader when flying with the pack.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

I still have work on my loft yet, it isn't comeplete, have to make a Trap for it & so the birds don't have to jump up & down to get in & out of the loft and Aviary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

looking good there and yes a trap might be good too just so they can enter and not exit lol


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking good and some nice birds!


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah........


----------

